# Beim BMX Kettenblatt 23 o.kleiner oder 25 o. größer Zähne?



## Eastern. (21. Mai 2010)

Was ist meim Street/Park BMX besser ein Ketteblatt mit 23 oder weniger Zähnen oder eins mit 25 oder mehr Zähnen ???


Dankee für eure Antworten im vorraus.


----------



## RISE (21. Mai 2010)

Das hängt davon ab, was für eine Überstzung man haben möchte, also spielt auch das Ritzel hinten einen entscheidenden Teil. Ich persönlich halte alles unter 25Z für unnötig, meine 26/9 finde ich auch schon recht langsam, irgendwann werde ich mal auf 28/9 umbauen, vieleicht sogar 30/9. Ist im Flachland auf dem Weg zum Spot dann ganz angenehm zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipipo (21. Mai 2010)

da hab ich auch mal ne frage: kann man das i-wie errechnen??(also die Übersetzung)

weil ich hab bald ein neues BMX (Eastern Element)
und jedenfalls ist dort die Übersetzung ganz schön leciht...und auf dem weg zum Dirt/Skatepark will ich mir nicht schon die Beine abgestrampelt haben....


----------



## RISE (21. Mai 2010)

Anzahl der Zähne des Kettenblattes dividiert durch Anzahl der Zähne des Drivers/Ritzels. 

Beispiel: Kettenblatt hat 30 Zähne, Driver hat 10 Zähne =

30 : 10 = 3,0 (Übersetzungsverhältnis).


----------



## Hertener (21. Mai 2010)

Hatten wir doch schon mal:


----------



## chasseur (21. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub ich fahre in Zukunft 20 zu 18^^


----------



## Hertener (21. Mai 2010)

Wie schön. Willkommen in der Flatland-Gemeinde!


----------



## Stirni (22. Mai 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> meine 26/9 finde ich auch schon recht langsam, irgendwann werde ich mal auf 28/9 umbauen, vieleicht sogar 30/9. Ist im Flachland auf dem Weg zum Spot dann ganz angenehm zu fahren.




hab jetzt auch 28:9 drin! HAMMER!


----------



## Trailst4R (22. Mai 2010)

30-9 !


----------



## Hertener (22. Mai 2010)

33:13


----------

